#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  3 knopen..

## ABOE MR

overgeleverd van Abu Huraira رضي الله عنه dat de Boodschapper van Allah صلى الله عليه و سلم heeft gezegd;

Als iemand van jullie slaapt, dan knoopt de duivel drie knopen op zijn achterhoofd. Hij slaat bij elke knoop en zegt; Je hebt een lange nacht voor je, dus blijf slapen. Als hij nu opstaat en Allah gedenkt, raakt een knoop los. Als hij vervolgens wudoo verricht, raakt nog een knoop los. Als hij bidt, raakt nog een knoop los. Hij zal dan in de ochtend energiek zijn en in een goede stemming verkeren. En anders zal hij in de ochtend in een slechte stemming verkeren en lui zijn.



sahieh al boekhari 3269

----------

